# EQUALIZER (ottawa hardcore) FREE DOWNLOADS UP!



## punt (Jul 9, 2011)

hey were EQUALIZER. a hardcore band coming out of ottawa,ontario canada. 
Featuring ex members of darker red,written in blood,we were the fires of rome,caramel waltz,and celladora. 

FFO - stick to your guns, a ghost inside, lionheart, etc..

Head on over to our bandcamp and download 2 tracks off our ep "the odds" for FREE!! Available for a limited time!! this album will be available only at shows(VERY limited copies) and digi purchase soon, as were releasing our new ep early next year!!
Were looking for bands to do some show swaps and/or a split with in eastern canada/usa as we want to hit The road more in the next year!! Get in touch!

DOWNLOAD - http://www.equalizer.bandcamp.com
LIKE - http://www.Facebook.com/equalizerband 
FOLLOW - http://www.equalizerhc.tumblr.com 
LISTEN - http://www.MySpace.com/equalizerhc

Also check out and "like" our Facebook and tumblr for lots of pics, vids, and updates! Well be hitting the studio in the coming months!

Shotty vid from last weeks remeberance day show(11/11/11), hence the red.
http://youtu.be/rK014kqAO9c


----------

